# Clear Lake, CA, "Bass Capital of the World!"



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

What can I say? I took my brother and 18 yo nephew fishing on Clear Lake a few weeks ago and commenced to catch bass like no tomorrow. They were visiting from Iowa for 10 days of fishing, and a 3# Iowa bass is big. Well, after three nights (oh, and days) of bass fishing, we ended up with the top bass going 8-7, 8-2, 7-1, and several 6 pounders. Too many 4# bass and below to even count. Mostly caught on Senkos (some supplied by Jimmy, thanks), some topwater and the 8-2 on a Sweet Beaver. Had a couple break lines (new spooled 10# test  ). Here's a few pics. By the way, my nephew caught the 4 biggest bass!!!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 2, 2007)

huge. just plain pigs i tell ya.


----------

